

San Jose tops list of richest cities in US - cellis
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2007/08/29/state/n091344D97.DTL&feed=rss.news
wealth builders anyone?
======
davidw
Sometimes I just don't know... It's nice to work in the US for a lot of things
- money first and foremost. But San Jose is also a good example of what's
unpleasant about the US. Even a small town in Italy has (at least) an order of
magnitude more character and interesting things, rather than sameness and
right angles. It's difficult if not impossible to attach a monetary value to,
but I think there are definitely some externalities involved in living in a
beautiful place, that at least for some people, compensate for the other
things that are wrong.

~~~
utnick
lol speak for yourself :) I live in the midwest, San Jose is like an art
masterpiece compared to here

~~~
cellis
depends on where in the midwest you are. I'm in michigan and routinely visit
Chicago for work.Chicago isn't bad at all; but I've been to the valley a few
times and it doesn't compare.

------
Goladus
The 500,000 population threshold combined with the use of "median household
income" is what makes this interesting.

Newton, MA has a MHI of $86,000 but its population is more like 84,000.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newton,_Massachusetts>

The 500,000 population limit rules out lots of suburbs and use of the median
eliminates diverse cities with wealthy neighborhoods. I'm not immediately sure
what use of "median household" vs. "median individual" means, since I'm not
sure what counts as a household. (do 4 young professionals crammed into a
small house in Cambridge count as one household?)

